# Postgres Admin



## balanga (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm trying to maintain a postgres system using pgadmin and can't figure out what I need to install... I installed postgresql96 and then installed pgadmin3 which then deleted postgresql96.
pgadmin4 works with the latest postgresql but is not available as a pkg on FreeBSD, so I will need to build it myself... Just wondered if anyone has it working or what it takes to get a binary made available from https://www.freshports.org/ ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2016)

Freshports has no binaries available. It's a really nice web based front-end to the information of a ports tree. Nothing else is hosted there.

The official packages are always built using the default settings, and the default PostgreSQL version is 9.3. See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk:

```
# Possible values: 9.2, 9.3, 9.4, 9.5, 9.6
PGSQL_DEFAULT?=         9.3
```

If you need/want to deviate from the default settings, you will need to build from ports.


----------

